# Newbie Here Showin My Stuff ...LOL



## MsButterfli (Mar 8, 2007)

My Lip stuff





My pigment samples






My small MAC brush set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Set of brushes from Bourgeous that i got from Sephora years ago..






My E.L.F. brushes...cant beat em for a buck each lol






My first 15 pallette..i only have 2 colors in it so far.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









and here are my shadows..i tend to stay a bit neutral..


This is my collection since about oh....a few months now..MAC is addictive, now im just working on basics and techniques. I love this site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If i can edit my post i'll label everything later. Got a killer sinus infection now


----------



## stickles (Mar 8, 2007)

nice start! very nicely organized, but just wait till you get really addicted, it gets hard to keep it all in place!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 8, 2007)

Wonderful collection...I love neutrals!!! Once ur in this community your collection GROWS!!!!!!!!!!! get well soon hon


----------



## Corien (Mar 8, 2007)

I also only have neutral eyeshadows yet! Neurtals are cool!

Nice collection!


----------



## shellybells82 (Mar 8, 2007)

your collection is so cute!  all the essentials and well organized!!


----------



## miztgral (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah, it's very organized! Esp the pigments, cos they fit nicely into the case...


----------



## chelley (Mar 16, 2007)

very cute=)


----------

